# Strange Image Tearing - Canon 60D



## mattv8 (Dec 28, 2010)

Hey All,
Today is the first time I've ever seen this happen. I own a Canon 60D and I was location scouting for a film shoot next weekend, and several of my images are completely unusable due to this strange pinkish image tearing. I'm using the same SD card that I've always used- a SanDisk Class ten 32GB. I was shooting in RAW (CR2) format, and it would appear that the images show this artifacting when I took several pictures in a row. Perhaps the card/camera's write speeds have slowed down over time?? It was a relatively cool and dry day here so I ruled overheating out... Any ideas? It would be nice to be able to prevent this from happening as I lost several hours of scouting work over this.

Also as a side note, the photos appear fine when previewed on my camera.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

i would reformat the card in the camera and try again, I have not seen that on my 60D


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi mattv8 :wave: - As etaf suggested, try reformatting the card, if that doesn't cure it, try replacing the card. They have a limited life when used often (I think approx 50,000-100,000 'writes', but sub-standard ones can slip through the net, even from well-branded companies - I had a similar problem with the 2Gb card supplied with my camera, ordinary 'snapping' worked fine, but rapid-sequence of pics were either scrambled or totally unreadable.

If you do replace your card, I suggest 'SDHC' (Secure Digital High Capacity) cards, they have a greater storage range (< 32Gb) and a high 'Class No.' (This indicates the 'write' speed in Mb/second) :wink:

If you often shoot more than 32Gb-worth of pics, there's 'SDXC' (eXtended Capacity) that can store up to 32Tb (possibly a lifetime's quantity of pics :grin


----------

